# 2 Bonded Seniors left at Colorado shelter. You Gotta See These Sweeties



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13926551


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13926500


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

They look so sweet! Hope they find a lovely home together soon.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Saying prayers!


----------

